# Ssss film



## caz2y5 (Dec 11, 2017)

So I've just watched the 1973 film, "Ssss". 

As much as I love old horror and trashy sci-fi films i found this one to be an interesting look on how Hollywood sees Snakes. most of the film i spent laughing at the obviously rubber snakes and when Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica turns into a king cobra. 

For a start the Herpetologist states that snakes in captivity don't eat. then he proceeds to force feed the snake with a tube and syringe apparatus. a mix of proteins, eggs, vitamins and chicken blood for taste. 

Then of course in a later scene you see them giving one of the snakes a live rodent. 

Anyway i was wondering if anyone else has seen the film. or seen another film with an interesting portrayal of snakes. real or giant rubber ones. 

would love to hear of ones i haven't seen or other people's opinions on the ones I have.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 11, 2017)

Don’t quote me on this.. but from memory the anaconda films were good (bad) for this bad portrayal of snakes in captivity


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Don’t quote me on this.. but from memory the anaconda films were good (bad) for this bad portrayal of snakes in captivity


The sequel was one of the best comedies ever.


----------



## MANNING (Dec 11, 2017)

Who could forget SNAKES ON A PLANE
an hour an a half of my life ill never get back

And *THE LINE (*language warning*)
*


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2017)

There's a sequel to that too. I haven't been game enough to watch it.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 11, 2017)

Note the trail of slime dragging behind the snakes... clearly the CGI animators have never touched a snake. Or seen one, probably.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2017)

snake/snail,what's the difference?the audience wouldn't have a clue, as long it is somewhat scarey it'll make bucks.
It's only people like us who know what's what who will care,but we are nobodies to the big producers.


----------



## MANNING (Dec 11, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> There's a sequel to that too. I haven't been game enough to watch it.


SNAKES ON A TRAIN
SURELY a parody and not a sequel 
Didnt know it existed


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2017)

MANNING said:


> SNAKES ON A TRAIN
> SURELY a parody and not a sequel
> Didnt know it existed


Oh it's real alright.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0843873/


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 11, 2017)

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-19/snakes-on-a-train-passengers-spot-python-in-nsw/8454284

They turned it into a real life scenario!! Imagine the danger the passengers were In! Almost unthinkable and makes me sweat!!


MANNING said:


> SNAKES ON A TRAIN
> SURELY a parody and not a sequel
> Didnt know it existed



I love the “close encounter” then show a tiny python surely it’s sarcasm, but you never know


----------



## caz2y5 (Dec 14, 2017)

MANNING said:


> SNAKES ON A TRAIN
> SURELY a parody and not a sequel
> Didnt know it existed



How did I not know about this one? Zombie curse and all will have to check it out. 

Keep the suggestions coming


----------

